# Bunny Mini Cuddly Blanket (K) Free



## Gypsycream

A lot of people ask how hard/easy my patterns are to follow. I try to explain that they are basically very easy and my patterns are written simply, I even include a details making up guide. But sometimes that's just not enough to convince.

I thought the best way would be to offer a free download, just in time for Easter. This is a bunny mini cuddly blankie. I have used cotton which is great to catch those dribbles and very chewable, suckable and washable. But you could try any worsted weight or Aran you have in your stash.

This is a lovely quick knit for a special little person in your life.

Available here: http://www.loveknitting.com/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream

More information, photos and other links here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie


----------



## CaroleD53

Ooh! Thanks so much. That would make a lovely baby gift.


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you very much


----------



## minniemo

Thank you so much Gypsycream. That is so generous of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

WOW!!! How generous of you Pat to gift this to us. So! This was the BIG secret which was in the pipe-line from you. I'm so pleased this has been released. I love all of your Mini Blankies, as you know, but the Bunny fills the Spring theme and a freebie for all the new babies soon to be born, or us big babies who have been around a long time. I must show you the row of Blankies sitting along the back of my settee. It decorates an otherwise boring piece of furniture.


----------



## darowil

Tahnks Pat- love the idea of cotton sounds perfect for my 2 1/2 month old DGD who is not far off putting things in that little mouth of hers.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> WOW!!! How generous of you Pat to gift this to us. So! This was the BIG secret which was in the pipe-line from you. I'm so pleased this has been released. I love all of your Mini Blankies, as you know, but the Bunny fills the Spring theme and a freebie for all the new babies soon to be born, or us big babies who have been around a long time. I must show you the row of Blankies sitting along the back of my settee. It decorates an otherwise boring piece of furniture.


Let me guess, pink bunny? You are going to have to learn to let some of your cuddlies go Chris lol! Your poor husband!!


----------



## Gypsycream

darowil said:


> Tahnks Pat- love the idea of cotton sounds perfect for my 2 1/2 month old DGD who is not far off putting things in that little mouth of hers.


Perfect for a teething little one  I have one to my son's sister in law for her little boy, he won't go anywhere without it! I had to make a spare for him lol!


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Let me guess, pink bunny? You are going to have to learn to let some of your cuddlies go Chris lol! Your poor husband!!


Haha, you know me well my friend. *Chuckle*. Do you think I've gone into 'over-drive' for this little one? She's due in 3 weeks time, so I've got to get going... just in case I haven't got enough bits and pieces.

Hey ''The Cuddles stay or the DH goes???''. Nah just kidding. He'll have to put up with the spare bed being out of use. Lol.


----------



## Sand101

Very nice


----------



## Donnathomp

Wow, Pat! How very very kind of you. Thank you so much.


----------



## jeannietta

Thank you!


----------



## MzKnitCro

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## luree

Thank you so much Pat. What a great pattern.


----------



## lafranciskar

Awe, Pat what a generous gift. It's perfect for all of us who already love your patterns and for those who have thought about trying one but haven't quite dared. It's a perfect way for them to see just how great your patterns are.


----------



## trish2222

Thank you, Pat. It's very much appreciated as it's a really sweet pattern.


----------



## JanieSue

Thank you so much, I love your patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all!! I hope you enjoy this simple pattern


----------



## jinx

It is very generous of you to offer your pattern free. Is it necessary to join when you buy any of your patterns?


----------



## jancrazy

Thanks Pat, another lovely option for the cuddly to make


----------



## amudaus

Pat!Thank you so very much for another adorable pattern.My Niece is having her baby in a week so your new pattern will be knitted up to sit on the top of her gifts..Thank you. :-D


----------



## brims

Thanks. I just mentioned these is a different post.


----------



## Shauna0320

Pat, thank you so much for sharing this pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat!Thank you so very much for another adorable pattern.My Niece is having her baby in a week so your new pattern will be knitted up to sit on the top of her gifts..Thank you. :-D


That's lovely Maureen


----------



## Gypsycream

jinx said:


> It is very generous of you to offer your pattern free. Is it necessary to join when you buy any of your patterns?


I think you have to have an account on Loveknitting or "the other one"  but you can opted out of emails. Or if you would like to pm me I'll sort it out for you


----------



## Gypsycream

Shauna0320 said:


> Pat, thank you so much for sharing this pattern!


Love the hats in your avatar


----------



## Gram9

Thank you, Pat, for your generosity! I love all your patterns.


----------



## chris kelly

I've finished my first one now Pat. I Knitted the blankie in pink, but I didn't like the brown Bunny on the pink, so changed to a white blankie, which means I now need a white Bunny to go on the original pink blankie. Oh decisions, decisions, decisions. Lol.


----------



## jinx

Thank you for offering to go above and beyond what I expected. I was finally able to get Loveknitting to recognize my sign in. I again thank you for sharing with us.


Gypsycream said:


> I think you have to have an account on Loveknitting or "the other one"  but you can opted out of emails. Or if you would like to pm me I'll sort it out for you


----------



## ChristmasTree

Thanks for the pattern! I can't wait to make one for my grandson.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I've finished my first one now Pat. I Knitted the blankie in pink, but I didn't like the brown Bunny on the pink, so changed to a white blankie, which means I now need a white Bunny to go on the original pink blankie. Oh decisions, decisions, decisions. Lol.


Sounds a tad too complicated for my brain this time of the day lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

jinx said:


> Thank you for offering to go above and beyond what I expected. I was finally able to get Loveknitting to recognize my sign in. I again thank you for sharing with us.


Pleased you got it sorted


----------



## Annie-Selina

Thank you Pat, perfect for DGD who's just started to dribble. I'll knit the bunny in pink which will match her little rosy cheeks :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream

Annie-Selina said:


> Thank you Pat, perfect for DGD who's just started to dribble. I'll knit the bunny in pink which will match her little rosy cheeks :lol:


Perfect


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## joannav

I can never get anything from Loveknitting to work

frustrating................


----------



## Gypsycream

joannav said:


> I can never get anything from Loveknitting to work
> 
> frustrating................


Shall I email it to you?


----------



## babybop

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jumbleburt

Thank you so much! My niece got married last May and I don't want to ask them about their plan for kids, but it couldn't hurt to have a few things ready just in case. This is perfect!


----------



## joannav

Gypsycream said:


> Shall I email it to you?


thank you so much Pat 

don't know why-but I do always try, try again ....


----------



## Gypsycream

jumbleburt said:


> Thank you so much! My niece got married last May and I don't want to ask them about their plan for kids, but it couldn't hurt to have a few things ready just in case. This is perfect!


lol! not like you are pushing or anything


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> A lot of people ask how hard/easy my patterns are to follow. I try to explain that they are basically very easy and my patterns are written simply, I even include a details making up guide. But sometimes that's just not enough to convince.
> 
> I thought the best way would be to offer a free download, just in time for Easter. This is a bunny mini cuddly blankie. I have used cotton which is great to catch those dribbles and very chewable, suckable and washable. But you could try any worsted weight or Aran you have in your stash.
> 
> This is a lovely quick knit for a special little person in your
> 
> Available here: http://www.loveknitting.com/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream
> 
> More information, photos and other links here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-mini-cuddly-blankie


What a lovely Bunny Mini Cuddly Blanket, Pat! Thank you for creating it and gifting it to us! It will be a lovely gift for a new baby!


----------



## jsammy

Thank you so much for the free pattern! I love all your sweet little animals and dollies!


----------



## Maryhm

Thank you so much.


----------



## canuckle49

Thank you Pat ! A very generous gift and just in time for Easter ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## wilnita

Lovely thank you so much :thumbup: Anita


----------



## niniw

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Caggsie

Thank you.


----------



## FranVan

Thank you Pat for the free pattern. I have just downloaded it and can't wait to begin. Been working on the doll and cradle this week. Haven't started the bunny and basket.


----------



## NanaMc

Thank you Pat!


----------



## chris kelly

Just to let you all know that Pat is on a well-earned break in the sunshine at the moment and hasn't got WIFI where she is. She'll be getting the occasional moment in a bar, when they travel to the town. I'm sure she's with us in thought. 

I hope you are relaxing and getting nice and brown Pat.


----------



## DSouthard01

Thank you for the pattern, Pat!

Donna K


----------



## Denim

Beautiful design from a beautiful designer. What talent and to share. Thank you so very much.
Lynne


----------



## nanma esther

thank you pat


----------



## kimmyz

Very cute. Thanks for the very special freebee.


----------

